# Superdrol



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's brand/lab has folk used recently?

What was your dosage and gains like?

Ta


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i'm 4 days into hyperdrol @ 20mgs a day, so far all i have noticed is an unsettled stomach but i'll keep you posted.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Im about 4 weeks in with Fusions version - as above, digestive system is fooked but definitely more size and definition than when I started.

I havent really measured anything tbh, but if I can physically see the change then its got to be good as im the biggest cynic going.

the weirdest thing is that no matter how much I drink, I cant stay hydrated.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I am going to buy Dragon Nutrition Pro - SD to run.

From what I have read it appears to be one of the truer and more tested SD's/


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

ran it at 30mg....gains were good and dry. Side effects were s**t.

Running injectable Winny now....same results i.e nice lean gains, hardness, veins popping out....just without the side effects!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

peanutbob69 said:


> ran it at 30mg....gains were good and dry. Side effects were s**t.
> 
> Running injectable Winny now....same results i.e nice lean gains, hardness, veins popping out....just without the side effects!


what brand mate?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Jumping onto op's thread, what dosage do you guys run? 20mg or 30mg


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> Jumping onto op's thread, what dosage do you guys run? 20mg or 30mg


Heard mixed mate. Maybe try 20mgs first week see how sides go then up?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Heard mixed mate. Maybe try 20mgs first week see how sides go then up?


Thanks mate, I have heard 30mg is enough for some and others run at 30mg. Will be using it as s kickstart to my test cycle so hoping I'll last 3weeks!!


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Dragon Nutrition SD is decent. The best I've used though was NutraPharm.SD.


----------

